# Dark*Matter: Discovery



## Falkus (Sep 27, 2006)

This world is a very different place than you might imagine. On the surface, it is much like our own, but in the shadows, it is very, very different. This world is full of secrets, secrets that the average person is incapable of comprehending or understanding, even witnessing at times.

You are perfectly ordinary people. Not a member of a global conspiracy, or secret society. At least, not yet, that is.

And you will soon become privy to these secrets that are hidden from the bulk of humanity.

Soldier or police officer, teacher or student. Perhaps a conspiracy theorist, or maybe a die hard skeptic. All that you have in common is that tonight, in the early fall, in the midst of a heavy rainstorm; you are in the Brooks Public Library in downtown Chicago, at about nine PM. This is where you journey to the truth will begin.

I’m looking for several people to take part in a d20 Modern Dark*Matter campaign. Investigation will be a primary theme, but combat will have its place.

Character Creation:

You start at level one, with 32 point buy for stats. Assume a roll for 6 in starting welath. The d20 Modern Companions, Urban Arcana, and d20 Dark*Matter are permissible sources. Give me a decent sized background and personality, this is not negotiable. Psionics and magical FX are permitted.

Knowledge of the Dark*Matter campaign setting is not required.

All rolls will be handled through Invisible Castle.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey, Falkus,

Roughly what turns per day or week are you looking for?

I've been a long time Dark*Matter fan, since its Alternity days and into d20, so I'm more than interested.

Hopefully things won't fill up before I can sign-up.

Thanks,


----------



## Falkus (Sep 27, 2006)

I generally prefer a fast paced game, about five posts a week.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 27, 2006)

Cool, thanks!

Now to work up a good idea, would you prefer the idea posted or e-mailed?


----------



## Falkus (Sep 27, 2006)

Posted please. I'll be putting up a rogue's gallery once I get a few players.


----------



## kinem (Sep 29, 2006)

Looks interesting.  I'll put together a character idea.

I've wanted to try d20 Modern, since I bought the book and haven't had a chance to use it.  I admit I don't like some things about it, but I want to see how it works in practice.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 29, 2006)

I actually have a character concept in mind; something I was going to use for another game.  

Nick Wells is a retired archaeologist from Boston.  He's more of a research type of guy who let his partner do most of the hands-on work, although he's still more than capable.  His partner, however, has since disappeared under some very strange circumstances, leaving Nick hell-bent on finding out the truth.  

Like I said, he's originally from Boston, but his research could have easily brought him to Chicago for one reason or another, so that shouldn't be an issue.  He's not exactly hero material, but hey - you said we're perfectly normal, right?

Let me know if he'll fit, and I'll get a sheet up for your approval.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 29, 2006)

Seems like a good concept, go for it.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 1, 2006)

Bump


----------



## kinem (Oct 2, 2006)

Diego Borges:		Strong Hero 1

Str	14
Dex	14
Con	14
Int	14
Wis	12
Cha	12

defense 14 (+1 class, +2 dex, +1 equip), touch 13, ff 12
hp 10, init +2, move 30’, wealth +4, reputation +0

Feats:	Wild Talent (burst 3/day), Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Dodge

Talents:	Melee Smash (+1 melee damage)

Class Skills: The Strong hero’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are:
Climb (Str), Craft (structural) (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (current events, popular culture, streetwise, tactics) (Int), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Repair (Int), Speak Language (none), and Swim (Str).  From starting occupation (Criminal): Disable Device (Int), Hide (Dex)

Skills (ranks/total):	 Jump 4/6, Disable Device 4/6, Hide 4/6, Knowledge (streetwise) 4/6, Drive 1/3, Speak Language (Spanish), Read/Write Language (Spanish)

Key Equip.:	
Knife	1d4	crit 19-20	Piercing	10 ft.	Tiny	1 lb.	Purch DC 7
Attack +3 melee, damage 1d4+3

Stun gun	1d3	20	Electricity	-	Tiny	1 lb.	Purch DC 5
Attack +3 melee, damage 1d3+3 (electric) + stun
On a successful hit, the stun gun deals 1d3 points of electricity damage, and the target must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) or be paralyzed for 1d6 rounds.

Colt Python	2d6	20	Ballistic	40 ft.	ROF S	6 cyl.	Med	3 lb.	PDC 15 	Lic (+1)
(.357 revolver) (mastercraft, +1 to hit)
Attack +4 ranged, damage 2d6, crit 20/x2

Leather Jacket (+1 defense)

Description:
6’0”, latino, 20 years old

Background/personality:

Diego’s mother (Delores) was an illegal immigrant from Mexico.  She married a Mexican-American man (Garcia Borges) and they live in Chicago.  Diego lives with his parents.

Diego had potential, doing well in school until he fell in with a gang of drug dealers.  He was involved in some violent crimes including a robbery during which his older brother and fellow gang member Manuel was killed.  He is trying to put that behind him, but he still associates with some of the gang.  He still has enemies from those days too, and that is why (or so he tells himself) he finds it prudent to carry a weapon.

He currently works at a McDonalds.  He dates but does not have a steady girlfriend.

He has always believed that he was somehow different from other people.  The only real evidence he has is that when he tries to run really fast, sometimes he feels he can run faster than usual.  Even stranger, he thinks that by concentrating, he can briefly speed up another person.  He has had no luck investigating this anomoly but hopes to understand it some day.

Another way in which he is different is that he has always had an interest in fantasy books, and he is a regular D&D player.

Tonight he realized that he has a bunch of overdue library books that he forgot about, so he decided (thanks to a little parental insistance) to drop them off at the library before they cost him any more money.


----------



## kinem (Oct 2, 2006)

That was the first time I made a d20 Modern character.  Let me know if you have any comments on the background / personality.  Personality emerges better through actual play I think, but basically he would be macho but trying to do the right thing.  If it lasts that long, when he reaches 4th level he would go for the psionic battle mind advanced class.  I don't speak Spanish but figure I could fake it for him given the resources of the Web and that fact that it is a PBP.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 2, 2006)

Falkus, I actually have my character done, I just haven't posted him yet.  I just don't want you to think that I've forgotten about this game.  I'm definitely still interested.

IG


----------



## Falkus (Oct 2, 2006)

kinem, I like your character, and I'm going to go put up the rogue's gallery now.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3098409#post3098409


----------



## Falkus (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump, anybody else interested?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know much about Dark Matter (read: anything), but the premise sounds intriguing.

I'll work up a concept and post it tonight.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 9, 2006)

Bump


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 10, 2006)

How many players are you looking for for this game?  Have you posted it in Jdvn1's advertisement thread?  Might help generate a little more interest.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 10, 2006)

Three to six  players would be nice.

What do you know, I didn't even know that thread was there. I'll put up a post right now.


----------



## yestotom (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd love to get into a d20 Modern game.  If you still need characters, I'd like to work one up and post it this afternoon.

I GMed a couple of sessions of d20 Modern while a few group members took a break from our 3.5 D&D game, but I don't know anything about Dark Matter.  It sounds like I don't need to worry about that, though.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 10, 2006)

Yup, I still need players, so go ahead.


----------



## iwatt (Oct 10, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Yup, I still need players, so go ahead.




I'm interested as well. If I understand you correctly you want some run-of-the mill characters who are going to get exposed to some weirdness?


----------



## Falkus (Oct 10, 2006)

That's right (though run of the mill is pushing it for 32 point buy PCs in a heroic class. More hasn't actually been exposed to real UFOs/Magic/etc.)


----------



## iwatt (Oct 12, 2006)

Larry is a Confidence Artist. He lies and cheats and scams. He doesn't have much listed in his rap sheet, although he did spend some time behind bars as a juvenile. He aquired some minor unsavory skills there. Larry is very lucky. Whenever he really needs a distraction, something happens to fall down and break. This luck has gotten him out of many a tight jam in the past.


Larry Higgins												

Charismatic 1												
Gender: 	Male	
Height:	5'10"	Weight:	160	
Hair:	Brown		Eyes:	Brown		
Age: 	21	
XP:	0	Needed:	1000 xp		
Allegiances:					
Reputation:		2			
Hit Dice:	1d6 +1  (7 hp)											
Massive Damage Threshold:			12									
Initiative:	+6  (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)											
Speed:	30	Run:	120									
Defense:	12 (+0 defense, +2 Dex)											
AP:	5 Used Action Points:									
BAB:	+0	Melee:	+0	Ranged:	+2					
Unarmed  +0  (1d3; 20, x2)	
Pistol: +2 (2d6; 20/x2)								

Saves:	Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +2											
Abilities:  Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 16												
Skills:	
Bluff +7, 
Diplomacy +7, 
Disable Device +5, 
Disguise +7, 
Gather Info +7, 
Intimidate +7, 
Knowledge (Streetwise) +5, 
Sleight of Hand +6, 											

Feats:	Improved Initiative, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Wild Talent (Far Hand 3/day)
Class ab.:	Fast-Talk, 		
Occupation: Criminal (Disable Device, Sleight of Hand, Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Starting Wealth: +7


----------



## Falkus (Oct 12, 2006)

Excellent, you're in. Put him up in the Rogue's gallery, and we'll be starting once everyone else has their character sheets in.


----------



## iwatt (Oct 12, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Excellent, you're in. Put him up in the Rogue's gallery, and we'll be starting once everyone else has their character sheets in.




Cool. Larry is you're run of he mill con artist. He still is a small fish. Reason to be at the library: He's dating one of the librarians (not exclusively    ) and he was supposed to pick her up.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 12, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Excellent, you're in. Put him up in the Rogue's gallery, and we'll be starting once everyone else has their character sheets in.




Eek..  I guess I better get a move on.  I'll have to recreate Nick Wells, since I misplaced what I had written down.  Should have it done pretty quick now that things are moving along here.

IG


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey, this is still going! Cool!

I have an idea for a journalism student interning at a local paper who's wanting to become an investigative reporter. Smart or Dedicated, most likely, possibly MC'ing Charismatic later.

I'll do up some stats, if that sounds like a workable concept. One question, is the Wild Talent feat allowable? Perhaps as a latent ability that hasn't expressed itself before game start?


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 12, 2006)

I've got the appearance and background at home on a file.  I'll get it up when I get off work in the morning...  Let me know if I forgot anything.  


```
[B]Name:[/B] Dr. Nicholas Wells
[B]Class:[/B] Smart Hero 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Starting Profession:[/B] Academic (Archaelogist)


[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 8 (1d6+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Def    Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +1    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 11

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Knife                     +0     1d4+0      19-20

[B]Action Points:[/B] 5  [B]Reputation Bonus:[/B] +1

[B]Languages:[/B] English, Arabic, Middle Egyptian, Japanese

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

[B]Feats:[/B] Simple Weapon Proficiency, Studious, Windfall

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 48       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft (chemical)           4    +3          +7
Craft (writing)            4    +3          +7
Decipher Script            2    +3          +7 (+2 studious)
Demolitions                4    +3          +7
Knowledge (arcane lore)    4    +3          +8 (+1 acedemic)
Knowledge (history)        4    +3          +8 (+1 acedemic)
Profession (archaeologist) 4    +1          +6 (+1 Windfall)
Research                   4    +3          +11 (+1 Savant, +1 acedimic, +2 studious)
Search                     4    +3          +7
Computer Use               4    +3          +7
Disable Device             4    +3          +7
Investigate                4    +3          +7
Gather Information         2    +2          +4

[B]Equipment:                     Weight[/B]
Knife                            1lb
Leather Jacket                   4lb
Briefcase                        2lb
Cell phone                       0lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 7lb      

[B]Wealth Bonus:[/B] +13 (6 +3 Acedemic + 1 Profession +3 Windfall)

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   100   500

[B]Age:[/B] 42
[B]Height:[/B] 6'04"
[B]Weight:[/B] 210lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Olive
```
*Appearance:* At 42 years old, Nick still manages to keep in decent shape, despite his reclusive tendencies.  His reddish-brown hair looks as if is always in need of a trim, and his full mustache almost completely hides his mouth.  He prefers his classic horn-rimmed eyeglasses over contact lenses.

*Background:* Once a well known archaeologist, Nicholas Wells has since retired from the field.  An expert researcher, he can be found most days in his dimly lit office under a desk lamp pouring over some obscure tome concerning the occult.  His fascination for the subject was born in Egypt several years ago when his company turned up some compelling artifacts that have since disappeared, along with his long time partner Cliff Kenzington.  While officials believe his partner's disappearance was voluntary, and that the artifacts in question have since been sold on the black market, Nick desperately wants to believe that something more sinister is afoot.  He simply can't imagine that his old friend would betray him.  As the years pass, however, Nick is slowly coming to the realization that the officials are probably correct.
Divorced for the last five years, Nick still counts his ex-wife as one of his close friends.  Together they have a 13 year old daughter, Rebecca, who desperately wants to know her reclusive father better.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 12, 2006)

> I have an idea for a journalism student interning at a local paper who's wanting to become an investigative reporter. Smart or Dedicated, most likely, possibly MC'ing Charismatic later.




Sounds good.



> One question, is the Wild Talent feat allowable? Perhaps as a latent ability that hasn't expressed itself before game start?




The Wild Talent feat is allowed, under the condition that it's not actively understood thing by the character at present (IE, He doesn't know that he's a psionic).

Industry, your stats look good, doesn't look liek yhou missed anythig.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 12, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Industry, your stats look good, doesn't look liek yhou missed anythig.




Great.  I just got home and went ahead and edited the sheet with his appearance and background.

Do you have a deadline for choosing what characters are in or not?

IG


----------



## Falkus (Oct 12, 2006)

Okay, you're in.

As for the deadline, once I get another character sheet that I accept, I'll put up a one or two day deadline for any last minute applicants, then start the game.


----------



## yestotom (Oct 12, 2006)

Here is my character background.  I am checking the numbers on the character sheet and will post it shortly.

===============

CYRUS LANE DIFFENDERFER -- Fast Hero 1

Cyrus comes across as a quiet and reserved young man.  In reality, his soft disposition was formed in response to his father’s larger-than-life personality and his mother’s soft, nurturing love.  

His father, Lane Diffenderfer, grew up as a farm-boy in Michigan’s Upper Peninsula.  Cyrus’ grandfather (the clan’s original Cyrus) had seen the world as a soldier, and he made sure that his son Lane was educated in worldly matters  Of course, Lane also benefited from the region’s natural wonders—he became an avid hunter and fisherman.  Mostly, though, Lane succeeded in the things in which a country kid is supposed to succeed; he got good grades in school and he was respected as the high school’s football champ.

Lane did well enough to get a scholarship to Michigan State University, where he majored in engineering, played football well-enough to keep his scholarship, but not well enough to go pro, and met his wife, Mary Elizabeth O’Brien.  Lane converted from his Lutheran upbringing to Catholicism to be able to marry the beautiful librarian/cheerleader.

Lane went on to become a very successful engineer and then accountant at General Motors, moving his family to the Detroit suburbs.  He patented several new computer communication devices for automobiles and spun off his own company.  He became a millionaire when he took his company public.  

All of his professional accomplishments did little to quell his disappointment in his personal life, though.  There were major complications during the birth of his first son.  Although the baby was born without harm, Mary Elizabeth suffered greatly and had to have a hysterectomy.  She never fully recovered physically from the birth, remaining weak and loosing much of her youthful beauty.  Unlike the elder Cyrus’ prodigious procreation, Lane fathered only a single child.  Lane does not appear to have ever been unfaithful to his physically diminished wife; instead he threw himself into his work.

Cyrus grew up as a momma’s boy, inheriting her love of books and learning and her quiet disposition.  Lane, however, wanted his boy to be a real man.  He took the boy on numerous hunting and fishing trips on his grandfather’s farm.  Cyrus never acquired a real taste for the kill, but he did pick up quite a proficiency with firearms, preferring shooting practice in an indoor range to the actual hunt.  He also picked up some outdoor skills from his trips to the UP.

A tall and lanky and somewhat homely boy, Cyrus never excelled at team sports as his father had done.  His father did not, however, relent in pushing his son in sports.  In high school, Cyrus finally settled in track and field and did well.  To Lane, the football hero, running and jumping were sissy sports, and Cyrus’ many blue ribbons and trophies were small consolation.  

Cyrus never became close with his father, always coming up short when measured against his father’s physical accomplishments.  In academics, Cyrus followed his mother’s lead.  He was a straight-A student in high school and went on the study the humanities at the University of Michigan, specializing in the history of ancient and pre-historic civilizations.

After graduating with honors, Cyrus was at a lost for what to do next.  Convention suggested a PhD and a quiet professorial career at a small liberal arts college, but Cyrus, who never did much dating and whose social circle was limited to his Dungeons and Dragons gaming group and a few friends on the track and field team, wasn’t sure.  He suffered no illusions of grandeur, but he wanted something more than an academic life.  To his family’s surprise, he moved to Yemen, to further hone his Arabic language skills that he had learned at college.

After 20 months at the Arabic Language Center in the Old City section of the capital, Sana’a, Cyrus received a call from his mother; Lane had suffered a major stroke.  Cyrus returned home and helped his family through the immediate crisis.  Today, even with extensive rehabilitation efforts, he has regained little use of his left side, his sight is limited, and his mental capacities are diminished.    His father, always a strong and proud man, never took disability insurance, so most of the rehabilitation expenses were paid out of pocket. Mary Elizabeth put most of the family’s fortune into a trust to cover Lane’s long term care.  Although there is plenty of money left over, no one would today describe the Diffenderfers as rich.  

At the ripe old age of 24, Cyrus still feels a hole in his life; something is missing.  Not sure what to do next and feeling neither affection nor animosity (feeling mostly pity) for his father, Cyrus has come to Chicago.  He plans to experience the metropolitan life while he prepares to enter PhD studies at the University of Chicago.  Although he does not need income, he has made plans to start working as a substitute teacher in the Chicago Public Schools in the meantime.  He arrived a few days ago and, yesterday, moved into his new apartment.  After his evening scotch and pipe, Cyrus has decided to go to the Brooks Public Library, feeling more at home among books than among a bar-hopping crowd of strangers.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice background, I like it.


----------



## yestotom (Oct 13, 2006)

Cyrus Lane Diffenderfer – Fast Hero 1

24 years old
6’1”  155 lbs
Short auburn hair, hazel eyes, clean shaven
Usually he is casually well-dressed

Str    12    +1     (4pts)
Dex 16 +3 (10pts)
Con 12 +1 (4pts)
Int 16 +3 (10pts)
Wis 10    (2pts)
Cha 10    (2pts)

BAB +0
Melee Attack Bonus +1
Ranged Attack Bonus +3
2-Weapon Fighting S&W44 Right Hand (-2) Sites M9 Left Hand (-2)

Defense 17 [10 +3(dex) +1(leather jacket) +3(class bonus)]
Hit Points 9
Fort Save +0
Ref Save +4
Will Save +0
Speed 40’
Action Points: 5

Skills:
Balance 4 (1rk)
Climb 2 (2rk)
Computer Use 3 (academic skill)
Concentration 1
Craft Mechanical 4 (1rk)
Craft Structural 3
Craft Visual Art 3
Craft Writing 3
Disable Device 4 (2rk)
Drive 3
Escape Artist 3
Forgery 3
Hide 4 (1rk)
Jump 2 (2rk)
Knowledge Current Events 4 (1rk)
Knowledge History 7 (4rk , academic skill)
Move Silently 4 (1rk)
Navigate 3
Read/Write/Speak – Arabic 4 (1rk/1rk)
Read/Write/Speak – Akkadian 4 (1rk/1rk)
Read/Write/Speak – Ancient Hebrew 4 (1rk/1rk)
Read/Write/Speak – Aramaic 4 (1rk/1rk)
Research 4 (1rk, academic skill)
Ride 3
Search 3
Sleight of Hand +6 (3rk)
Survival +4 (4rk)
Swim +1
Tumble +4 (1rk)

Feats:
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Two-Weapon Fighting

Talents:
Increased Speed
Improved Increased Speed

Carried Equipment:
S&W .44 magnum concealed in shoulder holster
Sites M9 concealed in shoulder holster
Leather Jacket worn
Daypack
6 .44 magnum bullets in gun
6 .44 magnum bullets in speed loader in daypack
8 9mm bullets in gun
8 9mm bullets in cartridge in daypack
Cell Phone on belt clip
Duct Tape in daypack
First Aid Kit in daypack
Compass in daypack
Flashlight (penlight) in daypack
Lock Pick Set in daypack

Other Equipment Left in Apartment:
Winchester 94 (12-guage hunting shotgun)
Shotgun shells – 4 20-round boxes
.44 magnum bullets – 4 50-round boxes
9mm bullets – 4 50-round boxes
Backpack
Standard Binoculars
Flashlight (standard)
Map – Road Atlas
Rope 150 feet
Sleeping Bag
Trail Rations 12 – 4 boxes


----------



## Falkus (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks good, you're in. All that's left is to wait for Shayuri's character sheet, and we can begin.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay everybody, I'm going to try to have an introduction post up sometime this evening, or by tommorow morning at the latest.


----------



## iwatt (Oct 16, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Okay everybody, I'm going to try to have an introduction post up sometime this evening, or by tommorow morning at the latest.





Cool


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeeargh...sorry for the wait guys. I'm still a little clumsy with d20 Modern. Character will be posted as soon as I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 16, 2006)

Excellent.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2006)

Here she is! Hope there's not too much overlap. At 23, she's in her senior year of college and is interning for credits at a newspaper. She's got mad investigative skillz and can take care of herself in a pinch...kinda. 

I'd be interested in perhaps picking up magical skills and/or feats in the future, hence the unusually high Int for a Dedicated hero. Is that possible?

Name: Meredith Rosenberg
Dedicated 1
Gender: Female
Height: 5'5" Weight: 120
Hair: Russet Eyes: Green
Age: 23
XP: 0 Needed: 1000 xp
Allegiances: Daily Chronicle (newspaper)
Reputation: 1
Hit Dice: 1d6 +2 (8 hp)
Massive Damage Threshold: 14
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 Run: 120
Defense: 12 (+1 defense, +1 Dex)
AP: 5/5
BAB: +0 Melee: +0 Ranged: +1 
Unarmed +0 (1d3; 20, x2)

Saves: Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +3
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 14

Skills:
Craft (writing) (Int) +8 (4 ranks + 3 Int + 1 Occ)
Investigate (Int) +10 (4 ranks + 3 Int + 1 occ + 2 feat)
Knowledge (behavioral sciences) (Int) +7 (4 ranks + 3 Int)
Listen (Wis) +6 (4 ranks + 2 Wis)
Profession - Journalist (Wis) +6 (4 ranks + 2 Wis)
Sense Motive (Wis) +11 (4 ranks + 2 Wis + 3 talent + 2 feat)
Spot (Wis) +6 (4 ranks + 2 Wis)
Treat Injury (Wis) +6 (4 ranks + 2 Wis)

Talents:
Skill Emphasis: Sense Motive

Feats:
Personal Firearm Proficiency (occ)
Attentive
Defensive Martial Arts

Occupation: Investigative
Starting Wealth: 8


----------



## Falkus (Oct 17, 2006)

Character sheet is approved, looks like we're ready to roll. There's absolutely no problem with you taking magic feats and classes in the future, it's part of the setting.

Oh, and I'd like all the characer sheets up in the rogue's gallery, please.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3125432#post3125432


----------



## iwatt (Oct 17, 2006)

Cool, we've gotten started 


http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=177766


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 18, 2006)

Alright, I hope my schedule issue didn't hose me on this one, but I'll understand if it did - I should be finished with a character and BG tonight, if that's ok?

If its not and you're now full, I fully understand, but hopefully its still alright if I submit a character and history.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Falkus (Oct 18, 2006)

If you can get a character in soon, no problem.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 18, 2006)

Solid.

Thanks.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, here's my sheet for Cade, my security consultant techie. BG to come, ASAP.  Oh, yeah, thanks to industry for the sheet format.  I sorta snagged it. Thanks!

Name: Cade Black
Class: Smart
Nationality: American
Actor: Nathan Fillion
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Starting Profession: Technician (Security Consultant) - +1 competence bonus to Computer Use, Craft (electronics), and Repair


Str: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     BAB: +0        HP: 7 (1d6+1)
Con: 12 +1 ( 4p.)     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 16 +3 (10p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 12 +1 ( 4p.)     Init: +3        Spell Save: +
Cha: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     ACP: -0         Spell Fail: 0%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Def    Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:Leather Coat   10    +1    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    14
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 11

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +1          +1
Ref:                       0    +3          +3
Will:                      1    +1          +2

Combat
Melee: +0
Range: +3

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
S&W Model 1076
(10mm autoloader)         +4       2d6         20  

Winchester 94
(.444 hunting rifle)      +3        2d10        20

Knife (pocket)            +0         1d4       19-20

Action Points: 5   Reputation Bonus:  +1

Languages: English (obviously not counting computer languages)

Abilities: 

Feats: 
Simple Weapon Proficiency (via Class)
Gearhead (+2 Computer Use and Repair)
Personal Firearms Proficiency

Talent(s):
Savant (Computer Use)

Skill Points:    48            Max Ranks: 4/2 (X)
Skills                         Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total

Computer Use (Int)             +4     +3     +3     10    
Craft (chemical) (Int)         +1     +3            4  
Craft (electronic) (Int)       +4     +3     +1     8   
Craft (mechanical) (Int)       +2     +3            5    
Craft (writing) (Int)          +1     +3            4     
Decipher Script (Int)          +1     +3            4      
Disable Device (Int)           +2     +3            5     
Drive (Dex - X)		       +1     +3            4      		
Forgery (Int)                  +1     +3            4
Hide (Dex - X)                 +1     +3            4      
Investigate (Int)              +2     +3            5  
Knowledge-Arcane Lore (Int)    +1     +3            4
Knowledge-PopCult. (Int)       +2     +3            5
Knowledge-Technology (Int)     +4     +3            7
Listen (Wis -X)	               +1     +1            2    
Move Silently (Dex -X)         +1     +3            4    
Navigate (Int)                 +1     +3            4
Profession (Wis)               +2     +1            3 
Read/Write Language (English)                                   
Repair (Int)                   +2     +3     +3     8
Research (Int)                 +1     +3            4
Search (Int)                   +2     +3            5
Speak Language (English)                                   
Spot (Wis - X)                 +1     +1            2        
Survival (Wis - X)             +1     +1            2     
Swim (Str - X)                 +1     +0            1    


Equipment:                      Weight
(NAC=Not Always Carried)

Leather Coat                    4 lb
Weapons permits/lics.               n/a
Winchester 94 (NAC)             7
-scope (standard)
Box of 30 rnds (.444) (NAC)
S&W 1076                        3
-laser sight
Holster                         1
2 Clips (10mm@15 rnd each)      1
Backpack                        2
Notebook PC                     5
Modem - Cellular                1
Cellphone                       -
Lockpick Set                    1
Leatherman                      .5
Electric Toolkit (NAC)          12
Mechanical Toolkit (NAC)        22
Regular Clothes (Worn)


Total Weight:       18.5

Wealth Bonus: +10 (6 + 3:Occupation +1 Profession)

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy     Lift  Push
Max Weight:                0-33  34-66 67-100   200   500              

Age:    23
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 205 lbs.
Eyes:   Blue
Hair:   Brown
Skin:   White (Tan)


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 18, 2006)

Personality:

Cade is a good natured young man, however he is keeps to himself quite often. His subdued nature often leads people to think of Cade as a hermit, when in fact he is just selective of the company he keeps, sometimes to the point of coming across gruff. However, Cade does believe in giving people a chance to make their own impression and rarely has a preconceived notion - good or bad, the impression is up to someone to earn.

If Cade could be said to have any allegiance, it would be to finding out the truths of the world, for good or bad, and seeing the just and right things done in the world.

Background

Cade Black grew up on Klamath Falls Oregon, a small to moderate sized farming and lumber town that has been on the edge of an economic downturn for a few decades, but always managed to stay just above that downturn.

High in the southern oregonian mountains, Klamath Falls is also home to the Oregon Institute of Technology, a college known for its civil engineering, computer, and nursing programs, as well as other endeavors in academia.

Born to a loving family, Cade's father worked at Jeld-Wen, a local lumber mill, and his mother ran the family farm, which was just outside of town in Keno, that grew small local crops, as well as raised some livestock.

The outdoors was an early part of Cade's young life, be it hunting, fishing, or simple hikes in the mountains around his farm and his town. By his early teens, like many young folk in the area, Cade was an experienced outdoorsman, although by no means a mountain man, who often went hunting before, or after school, and it was not uncommon to see rifles in various students', as well as teachers' vehicles, in gun racks, during the season.

However, Cade's true talent seemed to be in electronics and computers, as he began his college courses while still in high school, taking classes at OIT on the recommendation of his computer and electronics teacher, Mrs. Georsling.

Adept at figuring his way through things, Cade earned a reputation as a gearhead, not only working up interesting programs, but also interfaces and equipment that had many usages, including security. He also bought an old, beat-up International Scout 4x4 and slowly began to restore it and customize it into a hunting rig. 

It was during college that Cade developed a fondness for security, not only lockpicking, a known pasttime of many of the student body, but also electronic security.

Soon it became obvious to most that Cade's knack for security was going to earn him a healthy living as a post-graduate, as he worked up many protective systems for the local well-to-do families, both for themselves and their companies.

Many a night, while listening to Coast to Coast AM, be it with Art Bell, George Noory, or any one of their guest hosts, Cade would always come up with a new schema, layout, or plan for a security system, or how to by-pass one.

It became quite evident, though, that Cade needed to stretch his legs, and his reputation had earned him a chance at a few contacts in Chicago, the Windy City. Much to his surprise, as well as that of his friends and family, Cade decided to take the leap and move to Chi-Town.

Who knows, maybe this will be the big step into his next adventure...


----------



## Falkus (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks good, you're in.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 18, 2006)

Woo-hoo! Thanks.


----------



## kinem (Oct 18, 2006)

re: weapons in the library:

I'm waiting for Falkus' call on it.  If security would screen them out, Diego doesn't have them on him.  He's been there many times so he would know by now just what he can or can't get away with.  I figured a small library wouldn't have that much security.


----------



## iwatt (Oct 18, 2006)

kinem said:
			
		

> re: weapons in the library:
> 
> I'm waiting for Falkus' call on it.  If security would screen them out, Diego doesn't have them on him.  He's been there many times so he would know by now just what he can or can't get away with.  I figured a small library wouldn't have that much security.




Larry's gun isn't exactly legit, so he keeps it at his place. He was about to go on a date, so no packing heat either.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 18, 2006)

The only security in place is the sensors that beeps if you try to steal a book. Guns can easily be brought inside in concealed holsters.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, in that case, Cade would be carrying his sidearm - its liscensed, anyhow, for conceal and carry, like any good professional.


----------



## kinem (Oct 19, 2006)

My internet service at home is down, so my posting will be a little limited for the next few days.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 22, 2006)

As a reminder to everybody who hasn't yet, I would greatly appreciate it if you would post your charactesr in the Rogue's Gallery for this game.


----------



## kinem (Oct 23, 2006)

My internet service has returned from the dead.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 24, 2006)

That's good news.


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm not sure of the stats for the chair leg.  Should we use IC?  In many games the DM rolls, and I think that's easier.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 27, 2006)

Let's call it a club, 1d6 damage.

I'll roll for any players who want me to roll for them.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 27, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Let's call it a club, 1d6 damage.
> 
> I'll roll for any players who want me to roll for them.




I find it easier for the DM to roll, both as a player and as a DM.  Keeps things nice and tidy that way.  So, needless to say you can do all my rolling. 

IG


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 27, 2006)

If everyone feels that one, I'm cool with the DM doing my rolls too.


----------



## iwatt (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, is anybody going to do anything special in the following days? I guess that's what Falkus is waiting for. I'm looking forward to entering the Institute.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2006)

Falkus, I've a question for ya. Two, kinda. 

My concept has evolved some since we started, and I spent some time studying the advanced classes...and I had an idea I rather liked. To really take off though, it may need some tweaking of the mechanics. Hence...the question.

The advanced class I realized I liked was Shadow Slayer. It won't step on any of our more studious toes like Mage or Occultist would, and I found I rather liked the idea of such a non-physical character as Meredith developing strange powers for use against inhuman nastiness.

Of course, she'd suck at it. That's the problem. So how would you feel about two modifications; one to be made immediately with minimal IC impact, and the other to be made later. The first is simple enough. Reduce Intelligence to 14, reapportion those points to Str and Dex. Possibly also reduce Cha to 12 and so on, but I hope to avoid that, cuz I like having decent Cha in a fight. Anyway, since Meredith hasn't really used much in the way of skills yet, I didn't figure it would require any retconning to do this alteration. Still, I'd like your okay to proceed.

Secondly, and more controversially, to really make the most of the PrC and the thematic elements of it, what would you say to the idea of Meredith "skipping" a level of advancement to gain some one-time spiffs? Essentially, taking on a +1 LA template. Perhaps reflecting a genetic legacy tied into "shadow slaying," or something similar. If that idea is acceptable, then what sort of things do you think would be fair for a one-level investment? I was thinking some kind of stat bonus and bonus to save versus "shadow" effects, perhaps. But I'm open to ideas!


----------



## Falkus (Nov 4, 2006)

> Of course, she'd suck at it. That's the problem. So how would you feel about two modifications; one to be made immediately with minimal IC impact, and the other to be made later. The first is simple enough. Reduce Intelligence to 14, reapportion those points to Str and Dex. Possibly also reduce Cha to 12 and so on, but I hope to avoid that, cuz I like having decent Cha in a fight. Anyway, since Meredith hasn't really used much in the way of skills yet, I didn't figure it would require any retconning to do this alteration. Still, I'd like your okay to proceed.




No problem with this.



> Secondly, and more controversially, to really make the most of the PrC and the thematic elements of it, what would you say to the idea of Meredith "skipping" a level of advancement to gain some one-time spiffs? Essentially, taking on a +1 LA template. Perhaps reflecting a genetic legacy tied into "shadow slaying," or something similar. If that idea is acceptable, then what sort of things do you think would be fair for a one-level investment? I was thinking some kind of stat bonus and bonus to save versus "shadow" effects, perhaps. But I'm open to ideas!




Now, I like this idea. Give me a little while, and I'll see what I can come up with. My d20 Future Companion has some rules that I should be able to use to come up with a balanced and appropriate template.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's a concept I just whipped up. Let me know what you think.

Confronter: A genetic legacy dating back to Ancient Egypt, the origins of Confronters are lost to time, but it is known that they were created to find and fight supernatural beings for some reason. The gene sequence, built into the junk DNA of the person, normally lies dormant in the few people who do inherit it. Therein lies the supernatural component that is beyond the understanding of modern geneticists, as the sequence has been known to suddenly activate itself in a person who has had a confrontation with the supernatural, which is considered to be impossible by the modern understanding of genetics.

+4 str bonus
+2 bonus to saves against magic and psionics
Bonus Feat: Alertness
LA: +1


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmm! Looks promising...what does Awareness do? It's not in the SRD that I see.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 5, 2006)

Whoops, my bad. I meant to write alertness.


----------



## iwatt (Nov 6, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Here's a concept I just whipped up. Let me know what you think.
> 
> +4 str bonus
> +2 bonus to saves against magic and psionics
> ...




Nice. I like the flavor text.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2006)

As for why...I'd think it was fairly clear. Way back in the Ago, they didn't have guns or other nice modern tech that could be used to blow big gaping holes in nasty things. So they worked out a way to make people into "anti-demons." This template plus the Shadow Stalker advanced class would simulate that pretty well I think.

Thanks!

I'll make the changes and post to the Rogue's Gallery as soon as I'm done.

I wanna get at least to level 3 before I take the LA, so I have some decent HP and so on before I skip a level.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 10, 2006)

Once you're all ready to move on, let me now, and we'll proceed to the next scene.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2006)

Ready!


----------



## iwatt (Nov 10, 2006)

I think after facing undead skeltons and psycho killers, Larry is going to choose two guns: an easiliy concealed SITES M9, and a big Desert Eagle for some stopping power 

The concealed SITES would have a DC 23 to spot (take 10 + 7 + 4 size + 4 concealed holster -2 can be drawn normall).

The desert Eagle would be used when faced with dire circumstances.

Besides that, I'm ready to go. I wsa waiting for the others to post.

BTW, Larry is going for the Telepath advanced class, in case you guys hadn't noticed.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 12, 2006)

I should have a new thread up sometime today for the game. I'd have had it up last night, but my computer crashed just before I posted it.

If you haven't already done so, please upload your updated character sheets to the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 12, 2006)

New thread up here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3169953


----------



## iwatt (Nov 16, 2006)

So, are we waiting for something? Larry's ready to start kicking some occult ass


----------



## Falkus (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks like yestotom isn't with us anymore, but I'll wait a few days before I make a final decision on that. In the meantime, I'll get another post up in the game later today.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 18, 2006)

Falkus, I had asked you some time ago if you minded selecting an appropriate weapon for Nick.  Something simple, if you don't mind, but effective (personally, I know nothing about them).  Nick's got the proficiency, but he's not a gun nut like some of the others.   I'd just like to have him armed before we hop in the van, ya know?  

Thanks,
IG


----------



## Falkus (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry, I thought I did. That must have been in the post that I had to rewrite when my computer crashed.

Glock 17. Plenty of ammo, and +1 to hit.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2006)

Apparently I did a really crappy job of moving Nick up a level before.  Just thought I'd let you know that I think he's fixed now.  Seems I forgot to give him his second level feat, and to raise his BAB.  Hopefully that's it.

Also, so you'll know, next level I plan on finalizing the requirements of the Mage class, and he'll move into that at level 4, unles you have a problem with it.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 29, 2006)

There's no problems with Nick becoming a mage.


----------



## iwatt (Jan 23, 2007)

Larry rolled ad6+1--->5  for his hps.

I'm looking at feats and I'm willing to take reccomendations

Larry has: Improved Initiative, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Wild Talent (Far Hand 3/day), Deceptive (Bonus)

I'm thinking of taking Hard-eyed from the modern Companion (+5 to intimidate with a gun) or Brain Burn from the modern Companion 2 (change hps to power points) althought his last one requires GM approval. I've never used psionics before, so I'm more than willing to listen to reccomendations out there. I went with Dazzle as the fast talk ability, sicne the leadership thing isn't really Larry's thing, and charm will be handled with Psionics


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh yeah.. guess it is time to level up, eh?  I'll have to to that later.  As for suggestions, I haven't a clue.  I own a grand total of one d20 Modern books, and you can guess which one that one is.


-IG


----------



## Falkus (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll approve the brain burn feat. There's also a feat from the Dark*Matter book you might like. Sixth Sense: You can't be surprised,


----------



## iwatt (Jan 23, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> I'll approve the brain burn feat. There's also a feat from the Dark*Matter book you might like. Sixth Sense: You can't be surprised,





Ooh, that was seems nice. I can wait fo the brain burn feat 

Does Sixth Sense have any prerequisites?


----------



## Falkus (Jan 23, 2007)

It has no prerequisites.


----------



## iwatt (Jan 23, 2007)

Cool, then that's the feat I'm taking.  spidey sense


----------



## kinem (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, good game.  I might take that feat too.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 26, 2007)

Falkus,

Not sure if it matters to you or not, but I think I've decided to go with the Occultist for an advanced class rather than the Mage.  It just seems to fit Nick's character more.  And with the way things are progressing now, with the resurgence of what's-his-face, it seems that it may be more than appropriate.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 29, 2007)

Occultist is a bit underpowered in a full magic setting, but I don't have any objections. To balance things up a little, due to his access to the Hoffmann Institute archives, let's say he gets double the regular number of scrolls at each level.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Occultist is a bit underpowered in a full magic setting, but I don't have any objections. To balance things up a little, due to his access to the Hoffmann Institute archives, let's say he gets double the regular number of scrolls at each level.




Well, I don't think I can argue with that.  I just wanted something darker than your average mage, and I think I can work this one into his story.  With his background on Egyptian lore and the like, it should fit nicely.  Thanks for the boost to the class though, that'll definitely help.


-IG


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2007)

What about Archivist, from Heroes of Horror?


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> What about Archivist, from Heroes of Horror?




I haven't read it fully, but I just took a glance at it, and it looks good, but you take it straight out of the book as is, or modify it a bit for a modern setting?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2007)

Character sheet updated on Rogue's Galley.


----------



## iwatt (Feb 2, 2007)

We need a game plan here. We gonna splitt he party, or stick together?

The way I see it we have to do the following:

A) Come up with questions for the cops (get them to do the legwork). 

B) Do the occult research thing at the institute.

C) do some legwork ourselves.

So let's come up with some questions we need answers for first.

1) Anything connecting the sacrifices, or are they victims of circumstance? I'd have the cops run this (Cade/Meredith review the data they sent him) as well as the institute (Nick, put that monstrous research to work  ).

2) Look for similar marking in the other victims? Cade/Meredith should check the medical reports.

3) What creature could have caused them? Nick do your thing.

4) Talk to the victims friends and family. I assume the cops already did the same for the previous victims, so reviewing the data should tell us if we should go ask some additional questions, with more of an occult bent. For the latest victim, I reckon the best choice is to send Diego to ask the questions. Probably changing to street clothes first  If necessary Larry will go as well (if Diego thinks it could help).

5) I'm probably missing something, so lets brainstorm....


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2007)

Visiting the past crime scenes may yield some fruit. Partly to see if there's any suspicious types hanging out (revisting past crime scenes?), partly to see if anyone ELSE is researching this (possibly interfering), and partly to see if there's any fragments of whatever made those punctures, especially where whatever it was augered into walls and bricks and so on. Even metal could leave scrapings behind.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd definately say hitting the other crime scenes would do us some good, mainly to see if we can find similar marks at the scene. This would be a good thing, in addition to knowing if they were/are on the other bodies, as well.

Checking news footage in serial/ritual cases is SOP (standard operating procedure), not only should the cops have done it, but Hoffmann should - if no on either front, then we should check into the footage, or assign someone to it. 

I could easily see us break into two groups - possibly even three - with a heavy emphasis on avoiding combat until we're a whole group again.

Two groups: Diego and Larry (or someone) running down the ganger lead with Nick, Meredith and Cade running down the research angles.

Three groups: Nick and Meredith checking scenes and bodies, Diego and Larry running down human intel/ganger lead with Cade as a nexus/info hub back at Hoffmann.

However, if we go with splitting up, ICly Cade would stress security first, I.E. a run first, fight second standing.

Anyhow, those are my thoughts so far.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 3, 2007)

To be honest, I am somewhat opposed to splitting up the group at this point.  Not to the point where I'll bitch and moan about it; I'll go with the majority rule, but that it my two cents nonetheless.  I agree that some time needs to be spent researching this.  Hopefully with what we have and a few non-interrupted hours, the Hoffmann library and news archives will be able to tell us what is really going on.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 3, 2007)

Splitting up: Definitely a risk. If we assume that we're not the only ones out there interested in this, we will be making ourselves tempting targets. Of course, split up we can accomplish more simultaneously, and we ARE up against the clock here.

There's pros and cons. But we maybe should discuss it IC, because the consequences of splitting up (or not) will be IC...


----------



## Falkus (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's something to help that I just whipped up, a plotting of the murder sites so far on a street map of Chicago. You're currently at the one at West Ohio and North Franklin, in the upper left corner of the map.


----------



## iwatt (Feb 4, 2007)

Were's the library in this map?


----------



## Falkus (Feb 4, 2007)

Good question. Let's put it at the corner of Lake Street and Michigan Street in the center of the map.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 5, 2007)

For no apparent reason:

I was watching the movie the other night, and it occurred to me where the idea for Nick came from..


----------



## iwatt (May 24, 2007)

OK, new level up time, and I'm taking suggestions:

Level 0:
Daze
Detect Pisonics
Far Hand (wild Talent)
Missive

Level 1:
Object Reading

I stayed away from Burst 'cause I don't want to step on Diego's toes. I'm leaning to Object reading over Control Object, since it's simply an improved version of Far Hand. Is ther any other source for Psionic powers around?


A cool Modern SRD site:

http://ca.geocities.com/spike_fightwicky/d20modernsrd/srdhome.html


----------



## industrygothica (May 24, 2007)

I am still considering taking occultist for Nick, unless anyone has a better idea.  Seems like with all the research he's done on these scrolls though, he should be able to finally use a few of them here and there.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2007)

Arr, it seems appropriate...but are you sure you want Occultist over the actual mage class? You could still use "scrolls" as his spellbook equivalent, but being able to cast actual spells is probably more powerful than having a finite number of scrolls per level you tote around. 

...

In other news, I think Meredith is now the strongest PC. Oh wait, Diego has Str 14 too. Hee. But what makes it fun is that she doesn't -look- Str 14. Ragh.


----------



## Falkus (May 25, 2007)

Other classes that might fit Cade are engineer from d20 Future, hacker from the d20 Modern Companion Volume II and, should he feel mystically inclined, shadowjack, from Urban Arcana.


----------



## industrygothica (May 25, 2007)

I'm going to take Shayuri's advice and go with the mage this level.  I should warn you though, playing magic users are not my strong point, and any tips in spell selection, or anything else for that matter, will be greatly appreciated.

Falkus, what books can I take spells from?


----------



## Falkus (May 25, 2007)

I've got most of the d20 Modern supplements, so you can take them from pretty much anywhere. Just list the source you're taking them from, and if it's one I don't have, I'll ask for the details.


----------



## industrygothica (May 25, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> I've got most of the d20 Modern supplements, so you can take them from pretty much anywhere. Just list the source you're taking them from, and if it's one I don't have, I'll ask for the details.





I've only got a few, so that's probably not likely.  How do we work 0-level spells? Surely I can't have all of them from all the sourcebooks.


----------



## Falkus (May 25, 2007)

Very good point. I'll rule that you can take an extra four zero level spells from books other than core, in addition all the zero level spells from the core rulebook.


----------



## Falkus (May 25, 2007)

> Is ther any other source for Psionic powers around?




Urban Arcana.


----------



## iwatt (May 25, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Urban Arcana.




Doh...

I'm liking White Noise, but probably not this level. I think I'll take max ranks in Autohypnosis though.


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2007)

*Entre'Acte 2*

Meredith went to bed early, but couldn't sleep. Her slashed arm was hot. The rest of her was cold. Well, not cold exactly...but kind of shivery and goosebumpy. Feverish. Maybe some water...

The light in the hall outside seemed too bright at first, wringing a wince out of her. In the middle of the corridor were a couple of vending machines, a drinking fountain, and some restrooms. Meri paused, then went to the drink machine. It'd be nice to have a bottle of water she could take back with her.

Something was wrong though. It took her a second to realize it as she scanned the drink names on the bottles. Meri blinked, then looked again.

No _way._

She'd left her glasses on the little table beside her bed. It hadn't seemed important, since at first she was just going to the fountain. But she realized she could -see-. The words stood out clearly. Not a trace of bluriring or smearing. For a moment, she laid her fingers on the glass, then hurried towards the elevator, leaving only smudges behind.

----

"There's nothing wrong with you."

It was late. The infirmary had a night shift doctor on duty, and he sounded a little tired.

"But my eyes," Meredith complained again, "It just happened out of the blue. I  went to bed with everything fuzzy, and woke up with everything crystal clear."

"Hmph," the doctor mused. "Any other symptoms?"

"No...at least I don't think so."

He shuffled some papers in front of him. "Now...I see you just returned from a field assignment..."

"Yes..."

"...in which you were exposed to some magical forces. Including a slash from an enchanted sword, yes?"

Meredith nodded. "Well...yes." Then she perked up. "That could be another symptom! The arm that got hurt...it feels like it's burning." She paused then added, "And it's spread a little, down my side."

The doctor rubbed his forehead. "I'll check your arm...make sure there's no lasting curses or damage from the sword. But as for your eyes...I've been here for awhile now. It's not actually that unusual for an agent to experience certain...lasting effects, from long term exposure to...let's say 'otherworldly forces." He yawned. "Aside from the burning, there's no negative effects?"

"No," Meri admitted. It was freaky as hell, but she couldn't pretend to MISS those glasses.

"Right then. Now roll up your sleeve and we'll take a look at that wound of yours..."

---

(still more coming!)


----------



## industrygothica (May 29, 2007)

He stood on the balcony of his Boston loft, somewhere he hadn't been in years.  The doors were caked with dust, neglected for years in lieu of his research--research that had led him to this, standing here with his hands on the cold iron railing with the wind blowing through his hair.  A bird, a hawk by the looks of it, swooped in and out of the concrete valleys created by the surrounding buildings; Nick found himself captivated by its intricate dance.

He'd never believed in fate--always thought that man made his own destiny.  But what was it, then, that drew him to that downtown Chicago library?  He'd spent thousands of hours researching, looking for something that would lead him to Cliff Kenzington, but it was the events in that library, seemingly as random as they were bizarre, that had put him on track.  The research had done nothing, had served no purpose other than to put him in that library at the right place and the right time.  How could that be anything but destiny?

In his obsession to create his own truth Nick had overlooked the obvious one: Cliff had simply gone bad.  He'd seen all the artifacts, studied them right next to Cliff, but Cliff had somehow discovered their truth.  Nick wondered how long Cliff had been doing his own research, without him, and why he hadn't shared any of his discoveries.  They were suppose to have been like brothers, at least that's what Nick thought.  Cliff had watched Nick's daughter grow up beside him; they'd spent Christmases together and shared secrets, and now the only man Nick had ever truly trusted had betrayed him absolutely.  He'd tried to convince himself that there was something else going on, something out of Cliff's control; he'd gotten into something, somewhere, and only needed help.  But there was no denying it now, Nick knew.

Cliff had known about the Hoffman institute, had known about Nick's recruitment. He wasn't at all surprised when the group had stormed Dikaro's apartment, and he'd even known that they'd kill Xeria.  Nick suddenly felt used, like an insignificant pawn in a larger game--one that he hadn't asked to play in.  He reached into the inside pocket of his leather coat and pulled out a small leather-bound book.  The cover was blank, as had been the pages until an hour ago.  It had been a gift from his daughter Rebecca some years ago, and lay on the shelf all this time.  He rubbed his thumb over the crisp leather binding, hardly believing it had come to this. _Never in a million years,_ he thought to himself, and tucked the book back into its home inside his coat.

He turned and walked back into the loft letting the dirty glass door close behind him.  He turned the lock and picked up a small bag in the middle of the floor.  The ring of candles was still burning and Nick found himself lost in the flames for a moment.  Be it fate, destiny, or some intricate leading-by-the-nose by Cliff Kenzington that lead him to that library, that put him on this path, Dr. Nicholas Wells would be nobodies pawn.  He knew that he'd see Cliff again.  He also knew then when they met, one of them would kill the other.

"It's time," he said in a hushed whisper; there was a finality in his tone.  He raised his hand over the ring of candles and made a gentle sweeping motion and the tiny flames each flickered out.  He wore a proud, if not disbelieving grin beneath his thick moustache.  "Let's go, friend."  Nick closed the door to his loft and didn't look back.

#​
The hawk climbed higher and higher out of the concrete valley, leaving its playground behind.  It headed west instinctively, to another concrete valley--to the rooftop of the Hoffman Institute.

[sblock]I have absolutely no time to stat out the familiar right now, and probably not for a few days, so unless a kind-hearted soul does it for me, it may be a bit.  Hopefully you won't need it before then.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 30, 2007)

OOC

Falkus, during the month long downtime, how many more modified PDA's could Cade make for the team?

Also, I'd like for Cade to be able to create a secure RFID tag that each member of the team could have on them. They wouldn't be sub-dermal, mind you, but worn on a necklace, in a watch, or some other secure fashion.

Basic ID, during sweeps, searches, and what not, that the friendlies would show up on the display.


----------



## Friadoc (May 30, 2007)

OOC

Hawk 

*grins* My Google Fu Rocks. 


```
Hawk

Tiny Animal

Hit Dice: 1d8, hp 4
Massive Damage Threshold: 10
Initiative: +3
Speed: 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Defense: 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural)
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-10
Attack: +5 melee (1d4-2, claw)
Full Attack: +5 melee (1d4-2, claw)
Fighting Space/Reach: 2 1/2 ft. by 2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2
Action Points: 0
Reputation: +0
Allegiances: none or owner
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +6, Spot +6 (+14 in daylight)
Feats: Weapon Finesse (claw)
Possessions: None

Challenge Rating: 1
Advancement: None

Hawks have the following traits:
Skill Bonus: Hawks gain a +8 species bonus on Spot checks in daylight.
Bonus Feat: Hawks gain the bonus feat Weapon Finesse (claw).
```


----------



## Falkus (Jun 1, 2007)

Cade can easily make enough PDA's for everybody, with access to the Institute's resources, as well as the ID tags.

I'm going to be visiting my parents this weekend, so I'm gonna put up the new thread for the game on Monday or Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## kinem (Jun 1, 2007)

Diego felt strange, but not in a bad way.  Part of it was the fact that he'd helped save the city, but he wondered if he should be more wary of getting to like - risking addiction to - the adrenaline high of a successful battle.  Even at the peak of his old gang involvement, he'd never felt nearly as bad-ass as he did these days.  And his gun was a lot bigger.

"I'll be out late, momma.  Don't worry."  She always worried.

It wasn't just the action, though.  He was sure he could feel some kind of psychic power within himself, now that he knew such things existed.  The running, yes, and he felt there would be more.

At the bar, he flirted with a woman who said she was a bank teller.  But then she spotted a woman she knew, and called out a greeting.  The two began to chat, apparently old friends.  He could tell this wasn't going anywhere.

The strip club tonight, then.  He risked his life now on a regular basis; it wouldn't do to die before he'd had much fun in his life.

"Diego!  You remember me, don't you?"

"Of course, Crystal!  I always want to see more of you.  Like this part for instance ..."

Hours later, he went home with her.  She was a good girl, just needed money, and she was pretty.  Why not?

Bed was great.  He was teasing her a little, and maybe she didn't know how sharp her nails were but it hurt when she dug into him.  Then suddenly it didn't.

"What the f u c k! ... Baby, I have to go.  I'll call you."

By morning he figured it out.   It seemed like he could toughen his skin a bit.  _Damn this wierd s h i t is ... wierd s h i t._


----------



## Falkus (Jun 1, 2007)

Very well done on the stories, all of you. I'm loving 'em.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 1, 2007)

*Bzzzt*

Electricity crackles, disrupting the tranquility of the lab, dimly lit by direction lighting that contrasts light and dark and draws focus upon project ladened benches.

Controlled chaos, with tools, parts, and implements used for invention strewn about, would be the best way to describe the lab's nature. An odd insight into the resident of this space, with every piece in it's place, but some places being spread out. An ordered mind, yet creative.

Flashes of blue-white light sporadically illuminate the back corner of the lab, silhouetting a man's form consumed by the welding before him. Slowly, between blasts of light, an annular shape takes form on the work surface before the man.

Between the flashes various details of the projects within the lab can be seen; upon one counter are several custom PDAs with a small RFID next to them, while another counter holds new comm-units that are simple buds that can be hidden within the user's ear, and lastly shown is a still unfinished disc-shaped work.

Dark goggles protect his eyes, while a black, rubber apron worn over his coveralls insulates his chest, torso, and waist from any potential dangers within the lab.

A CAD image on the benches monitor shows the future of the cacophony of pieces, which once assembled will comprise a hovering drone used for surveillance and reconnaissance. Tabs within the CAD interface are listed with Mark I (R), Mark II (T), Mark III (D) and Mark IV (A).

Slowly the crackling ceases and the room grows dimmer and quiet, which is suddenly disrupted for a brief moment by the clang of the newly wrought disc landing next to the other.

But, slowly, something else is heard emanating from the man, more precisely his ears; Jack Johnson's Brushfire Fairytales can be heard from the iPod earbuds, Cade sings along under his breath to "It's All Understood".

"Everyone knows what went down
Because the news was spread all over town
And fact is only what you believe
And fact and fiction work as a team
It's almost always fiction in the end
That content begins to bend
When context is never the same" 

With a wry smirk Cade pushes the goggles up onto his forehead, completing the image of the Mad Scientist without a thought, all while chuckling at the odd irony of the lyrics.

"Yeap," says Cade as he sets down before the PDA bench. "It's definately all understood."


----------



## iwatt (Jun 1, 2007)

CRASH!

The sounds of the fallen weights still echo across the practice chamber. 

"Concentrate, Lawrence. You have to concentrate." The elderly man shakes his head ruefully. "By know you should be able to move something heavier than a book. But you just don't concentrate."

Larry grimaces at the chastisement. _I hate it when he calls me Lawrence._ Wiping his face with a towel, Larry hides his dissapointment from his teacher. "I'm trying, I'm trying. This isn't easy, you know." He had been sure this time he'd be able to finally move the 50 lb weight across the room.

He'd spent the last couple of weeks in the basement of the institute, in one of the myriad training chambers. If there was one thing he'd learnt was that this psychic buisness was a lot harder than it looked at first. It was almost like working. _That's not what I signed in for._

"But you have the raw ability, Lawrence. If only you put in the effort, you'd be surprised at all you could do." Standing up from his lotus position, David Wu helps Larry up as well. "Well that's enough for today. Go home and meditate. Hopefully you'll do better tomorrow."

---------------------
_Meditate my ass._ The electronic music blared loudly from the speakers out at the dance floor, but they were now in some VIP Lounge. Larry wasn't sure at what club he was right now. He'd hooked up with a couple of model types early in the evening, Mandy and Candy, and they'd barhopped all night. He could alerady feel the hangover he'd have next day.

They'd been joined by more of the girl's friends, mostly of the female persuasion. Larry was currently doing one of his tricks, although lately he was augmenting them with his newfound talent. "So ladies, each one of you put a personal item into the box, and I'll guess whose it is."

Turning around, he waited for them too finish. Once they yelled they were ready, Larry turned around. Putting his hand into the box, the first object he pulled out was a bra. Closing his eyes for a second, he soon speaks up with a huge grin in his face. "Well Mandy, I think this is yours, although I'm not sure Candy was aware you'd taken her favorite bra. You knoe, the one her old boyfriend gave her..."


----------



## Falkus (Jun 3, 2007)

The new thread is up. The Delphi Paradox.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198081


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 4, 2007)

Woohoo!

Nice update stuff, too, peoples, by the way.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Are we all under the same cover, or are we different?" Meredith wants to know. "Like, he's FBI, I'm press, Larry's...a cable guy...or whatever?"




Ha!  Classic.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2007)

I think I found a decent pic of Meri...hee

Er...sorry about its bigness. Scaling it was...an issue. My htmlfu is weak.

[sblock=Meri avec blade]





[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice pic, Shayuri.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, nice indeed.  

Excuse me, I think I need some alone time now.


----------



## iwatt (Jul 15, 2007)

You were right, I found the FAQ answer. It's completely against how I've run things so far in my games, and I must have assumed. You know what that means


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 16, 2007)

It's all good, d20 can be an awesome system, but it can also lead one to misunderstanding, a lot.

Hell, for a year after the playtest our group was still giving the XP bonus to humans, which didn't survive the playtest.

It took a guy who was not part of the playtest to point it out, even then we argued against him until we read through the books.

Poor guy.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 16, 2007)

By the way, I might stagger Cade back and forth between Gunslinger and Techie for Advanced Classes. 


For some reason the idea of it just seems cool, plus it fits Cade, almost to a 'T'.


----------



## iwatt (Jul 18, 2007)

> A remote detonator, and she was firmly holding down the button on the top, suggesting that it was a dead man's switch.




Crap! Anybody have any ideas?

Still, Larry is one scary mofo apparently


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

Hmmmm

Dicey.

Was it Nick that took spellcaster levels? Any mojo we can use on her? A Charm Person could save our bacon right now.


----------



## iwatt (Jul 20, 2007)

I took Telepath Levels, but didn't choose Charm Person as a power. I do have Daze, that might give us an extra round, but after he first attempt I'd probably have to ready an action to use Far Hand


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 20, 2007)

I was thinking that if Larry could keep the detonator under control, I might be able to fire a magic missile at her in hopes that she drops it, but that's about all I've got.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 20, 2007)

I think we could get larry and extra +2, from Cade's Plan, since the talking her down, while neutralizing her, is the current plan.

Man, gotta love that ability.

Best case scenarion: Stop the bomb and keep her alive.

Next best scenarion: Stop the bomb and Cade wings her.

Worst, but acceptable case: Stop the bomb, kill the girl.

All around worst: BooOoOoOooM!

*grins*


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 20, 2007)

On a side note:

You know, depending on Falkus, Cade could just jam the signal, all signals, and keep it from reaching the bomb.

*grins*

He only pulled a gun because she pulled a gun, we all know how peer pressure works. *chuckles*

Seriously, though, the PDA broadcasts, both for the sonic imaging, as well as WiFi, so in movie/tv/rpg science, I could have him try to foul things up for her.

But, first off, I'd need to know if the DM would even allow such a skill check. 

If so, then we cna worry about actually doing it while trying to hold the lass at gun point.


----------



## iwatt (Jul 20, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Seriously, though, the PDA broadcasts, both for the sonic imaging, as well as WiFi, so in movie/tv/rpg science, I could have him try to foul things up for her.




Depends in what mood the writers of 24 are this week. Some days you can hack in using wireless tech, other days you have to physically splice the wires so that Chloe won't catch you...


----------



## iwatt (Jul 20, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> I think we could get larry and extra +2, from Cade's Plan, since the talking her down, while neutralizing her, is the current plan.




If by plan you mean Larry's half assed attempts, then yes


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 20, 2007)

The first casuality is always the plan.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 21, 2007)

You're telling me that things never go according to plan? This is turning out so differently than how I had originally envisioned it proceeding.

Not that that isn't a good thing, keeps the game from getting boring.

Cade could theoretically wire his PDA to stop the bomb frequency from detonating, but he'd need a few minutes to work on it and, of course, the only way he could test it to be sure it worked would be for the detonator to actually broadcast the detonation frequency.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 21, 2007)

I do have a _haywire_ spell prepared, but I'm afraid the randomness of the spell may have some dire effects, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 21, 2007)

*chuckles*


----------



## Falkus (Jul 22, 2007)

Haywire probably wouldn't work, since it causes the device to behave randomly. Casting it on the detonation switch could cause to start broadcasting the detonation code across a variety of frequencies, but it just might hit on the right one by chance. Casting it on the bomb itself would cause it to detonate. Detonators don't have a wide variety of options to choose from when behaving randomly.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 22, 2007)

Okay, seriously, what are the odds of both Falkus and I deciding to post at the exact same time period?

I mean, sure, it starts out at 1 in 6, since there are 5 players and a GM, but then you gotta factor in 24 hours in a day, no posts in about 48 hours, Hmm....gotta do the math now.

It roughly looks like 1 in ~2k, maybe 3k if we pad the numbers a bit.

*grins*

Fun.


----------



## iwatt (Jul 24, 2007)

So what's the plan?

Cade starts fiddling with his pda, and if the sh*t hits the fan we go in full blazes and bet on a good initiative?

Seems very iffy to me..


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

I dunno. Meri isn't trained in Stealth, so I consider her rushing Dorine to be kind of a last minute, "oh crap" kind of solution. I'm open to ideas.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 24, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> You're telling me that things never go according to plan? This is turning out so differently than how I had originally envisioned it proceeding.
> 
> Not that that isn't a good thing, keeps the game from getting boring.




Heh.. so how, exactly, were you _planning_ for this to go?

Looks like we can either each throw a gun in her face and talk her down, or Cade can jam the frequency so that we can forcefully take the thing from her and pray Cade's tech skills are as good as we hope they are.  If not, I suppose we won't have long to be pissed off anyway, so...


----------



## Falkus (Jul 24, 2007)

> Heh.. so how, exactly, were you planning for this to go?




I'd love to tell you, but that would just spoil what's coming up.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 25, 2007)

Now, ya know this reminds me of Pitch Black, when Riddick says "Looks clear".

Now, is it the first time he said it looked clear, when there was a beastie, or is it the second time, when there was not.

*grins*

Well, Cade trusts his skill, now we'll see if he should.

Muhahahah!

He's way too much Han Solo for his own good.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 25, 2007)

While it is not my desire to debaise the lofty hobby that is role-playing, I do feel it is my male duty to say the following:

CHICK FIGHT!

Ahem, that is all.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey, all, I just thought I would drop in a quick caveat here, as I usually do in these situations.

While my desire is that Cade will eventually stabilize and pull through this situation, I am also a firm believe in in-character actions = in-character consequences.

Basically, although I'd miss the character a lot, I'm okay if he dies due to the fate of the dice and situations.

I'm not one of those players who goes totally haywire because their character died, or argues it to the Nth degree, or disrupts the game.

I want Cade to live, he's a fun character, but if that's how the story goes, then (if allowed) I'll just move on and make a new addition to the story.

One of the perks of gaming for 27 years, you enjoy it so much that you put the story ahead of your character. *chuckles*

Anyhow, that's my Public Service Announcement.


----------



## iwatt (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't go getting your noble intentions in my heroic sacrifice scene... I'm betting on Meri landing a good blow  Besides, drawing the AoO allows the rest to close in if necessary


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 21, 2007)

*chuckles*

Just don't go monologing over me, it can infect the wounds.


----------



## iwatt (Sep 21, 2007)

In any case, this is Larry, the guy who's made a point of rushing into superior firepower....every time!   

Rush the skeleton wielding a flaming chair leg...check

Run into the room with the Sandman.... check

Rush through a doorway with gunmen in prepared positions on the other side... check....twice!

Run around with a suitcase bomb in his hands..... check


----------



## Falkus (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll keep it in mind, but the way the fight has proceeded, well, let's just say that it would take phenomenally bad luck for Cade to bleed to death at this juncture.

Still, I'll make a mention of it in my adventure planning notes: Cade, expendable.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 22, 2007)

LOL! 

Nice. My previous bosses must have made those kind of notes, too, before the layoffs.

*laughs*


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 22, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> I'll keep it in mind, but the way the fight has proceeded, well, let's just say that it would take phenomenally bad luck for Cade to bleed to death at this juncture.
> 
> Still, I'll make a mention of it in my adventure planning notes: Cade, expendable.




Rather interested to see how this has played out, now.


----------



## iwatt (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys:



> July 13, 1959
> The artifacts have been shipped off back to the Motherland. I will join them once we have completed our studies of the writings here, and sealed the site. It seems a shame not to more thoroughly investigate this archeological wonder, but we cannot afford to let the Americans discover what was held here.




The stuff is already in the Rodina (Motherland). That's our next stop I think.

Larry hasn't read the book nor been briefed on it though, so I can't say it IC.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 19, 2007)

Heads up, starting tomorrow, 19 Nov 2007, I'll be in training for a new job, the timeframe is 8-5 UTC/GMT -7 hours, Monday through Friday, for the next three weeks.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations on the new job. Good luck.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas everybody!

I'll probably not be posting for a couple of days, since I'm spending the holidays at home with my family. Rest assured, I'll be back as soon as I can. Enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 4, 2008)

It's hard to believe that it's been over fifteen months now, but we've still got the same five players. That's a personal record for me in online games. Good job guys.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 4, 2008)

It's a pretty cool thing, too, I think, as we've had a lot of fun and we're still having it.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 4, 2008)

Indeed, though I hadn't realized it'd been that long.  Time flies, I guess.

This is actually one of the first games I joined here, I think.


----------



## iwatt (Feb 4, 2008)

This is the longest PbP I've been in, I think.

Cool.


----------



## kinem (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, we have a good group here


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2008)

Yee!

...

Where did the mark on Meri's arm come from again? It was when she beat the evil sworder girl? Or...bah!

I know it's in the thread somewhere, but finding stuff in there's time consuming.


----------



## Falkus (Feb 5, 2008)

She got the mark when she found the shard of metal in the holy sword that the cult girl had corrupted.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2008)

Ahhh, right!

Thank you. Carry on.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2008)

Bump up the jam! Bump up the jam! Bump up the jam and bump it up!


----------



## Falkus (Mar 1, 2008)

Not sure I get the reference.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2008)

There's a song called Pump Up The Jam. 

Mostly I was just bumping the thread. It was about to fall off Page 4.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 3, 2008)

I just cheated and subscribed to the threads, as well as bookmarked them on my iGoogle. 

Now, though, once I get things worked out, I can post and login from my iPhone, now, too. 

Muhahaha!


----------



## Falkus (Mar 30, 2008)

Just waiting on Cade. I'm going to post a combat update within a day.

We're almost there.

You know, I'm impressed. This game is easily the longest lasting and most prolific I've ever run. Congratulations.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 30, 2008)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Just waiting on Cade. I'm going to post a combat update within a day.
> 
> We're almost there.
> 
> You know, I'm impressed. This game is easily the longest lasting and most prolific I've ever run. Congratulations.




And to you, as well.  It's a good game.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 30, 2008)

First off, sorry for the big delay, work has been busy as sin, but it's better in hand, now.

Secondly, I've enjoyed this game, a lot, and it is still the longest play-by-post that I have ever been in and one of the longer single-character campaigns that I've played in, in awhile, so congratulations, too.


----------



## kinem (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, well done.  (Though usually my PC gets in trouble right after I say something like that ...)


----------



## Falkus (Mar 30, 2008)

That's twice now that Meredith has been saved from possession just because of the +2 bonus to saves against magic/psionics she gets from her template.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

Go go Slaye...er...Confronter!


----------



## Falkus (May 26, 2008)

Well, time to level up and, hopefully, see some more cool short stories about the characters' lives between missions.


----------



## Friadoc (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, 5th level. We almost hit 6th, only short 500 XP for it, but now I gotta decide my class routes and advanced classes, where possible.

Very cool adventure, spooked me a smidge on whether we'd make it or not.


----------



## iwatt (May 27, 2008)

Very cool adventure....and Larry now is going to learn Russian. You never know when pretending to be a russian spy is going to come in handy


----------



## Friadoc (May 28, 2008)

Hey, Falkus, roughly how much In-Character downtime are we looking at?

I'm trying to figure out my rough "piece" that I'm working on and I just wanna know how much time Team Libra has to work with.

Thanks.


----------



## Falkus (May 28, 2008)

About a month.


----------



## Friadoc (May 29, 2008)

Solid. Definitely helps me out.

Thanks.


----------



## Falkus (May 29, 2008)

The new IC thread should start sometime next week.

Oh, and don't forget to divide up the magic and psionic items you recovered, though it should be fairly obvious who gets what.

Here's the list:
Wand of the lesser magus: stores three spell levels and lets silent spell be used twice a day for free

Shield of the Confronter: +2 shield bonus with a +1 magic bonus and no armor penalty.

Holster of Concealment: Turns any gun invisible in the holster and can be drawn instantly.

Blade Focusing Ring: Gives a +2 to hit and a +3 to damage with a psi-blade.

Cufflinks of Disguise: Casts change self on the wearer three times a day.

Watch of Power: Gives the owner four extra power points a day.


----------



## industrygothica (May 29, 2008)

Falkus said:
			
		

> The new IC thread should start sometime next week.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget to divide up the magic and psionic items you recovered, though it should be fairly obvious who gets what.
> 
> ...




I think it's obvious that Nick will take the wand.  I think he picked up the holster too, though that'd probably be better suited for someone else.  I'll throw it on the table for someone else to use.


----------



## Friadoc (May 29, 2008)

If it's cool with everyone, I was thinking that Cade, obviously, would snag the holster.


----------



## iwatt (May 29, 2008)

The ring should go to Diego (Battle Mind), and I reckon I get to keep the watch


----------



## Falkus (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay, just Nick and Meredith need to be leveled up.

I'm putting up the new thread now: Dark*Matter, Discovery: Pushing for Impeachment


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll write a little on what Diego's been doing but I don't have it yet.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in Cade's "down time", but it's coming, this past week was finals and I'm looking for work, so I was a smidge busy.

Sorry, more to come, soon.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 3, 2008)

Breath heavy with exertion, frosting as it puffs from Cade’s mouth, the young man is dressed for jogging in the cold February morning; he is wearing heavy black sweats, a black watch cap, fingerless black gloves with added padding, and cross training shoes. Moving through the dark early morning, Cade cuts an unusual course, as he leaps over concrete planters, vaults off of his hands over tables or hand-traversing ledges and fixtures.

It has been several weeks since the young man added parkour, freerunning, to his morning jog, but Cade is picking the skills up rather quickly. His morning runs fueled by a need to increase his spatial awareness, given the nature of his job, plus playing his favorite tunes over his iPhone hasn’t hurt much, either.

No one knows what its like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

With a quick dive Cade launches himself over the rail of the raised walkway, hurling his body across to an open air patio and rolling to his feet.

No one knows what its like
To be hated
To be fated
To telling only lies

However, Cade tops his forward movement, turning to look back over the jump that he just made, the jump that he couldn’t make that well the week before. It is not that far, only a five food span, but it is over ten feet above the ground below.

“Nice,”  says Cade to himself, breathing a sigh of relief before he turns and continues on his run. Only a short distance for home, the young man grows more confident in his surroundings and stunts upon gaining familiar ground.

But my dreams
They arent as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
Thats never free

No one knows what its like
To feel these feelings
Like I do
And I blame you

Turning down the alley before his apartment, Cade turns and runs down it at full speed, jumping slightly and using a brick outcropping and his momentum to kick-jump toward a fire-escape ladder. Riding the metallic clatter toward the ground, Cade quickly tries to gain his footing on the rungs, however his feet hit the ground at the same time the ladder does.

“Frak,” says Cade as he starts climbing up the ladder. “Next time.”

No one bites back as hard
On their anger
None of my pain and woe
Can show through

But my dreams
They arent as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
Thats never free

Climbing through his window, after using a remote to unlock it, Cade plugs his iPhone into a speaker mount, filling the apartment with The Who’s Behind Blue Eyes.

Quickly closing the window, Cade strips down and walks into the shower, his body soaked with sweat, grim, and the results of his morning constitutional.

When my fist clenches, crack it open
Before I use it and lose my cool
When I smile, tell me some bad news
Before I laugh and act like a fool

If I swallow anything evil
Put your finger down my throat
If I shiver, please give me a blanket
Keep me warm, let me wear your coat

No one knows what its like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

Slowly the song fades aware, as it is the usual end to Cade’s workout, and only the sounds of his shower fills the apartment. After fifteen minutes, or so, the sound of water stops. Shortly after which a single meow from Selina, Cade’s cat, attacks the silence.

“I know, I know,” says Cade as he comes out of the bathroom with a towel around his waste. “Z takes better care than I do, sheesh.”

The only reply is a second meow.

“She’s got a key, what else do you want,”  says Cade as he pours the cat a bowl of hard food, before toping it with a scoop of soft food, that he mixes together. “You wanna go live with her.”

Two meows are his only reply.

“Yeah, well I doubt she’s gonna wanna move in with a hick from the sticks,” says Cade with a chuckle. “We’d be skipping a few steps….a lot of steps.”

However, the conversation is quickly interrupted by a priority page from the Institute and as the feline eats her food, Cade gets quickly dressed, making sure to put on his holster, which turns his sidearm invisible, iPhone, and picks up the pack that holders his gear and rifle.

“Be good, don’t do anything stupid,” says Cade as he leaves the apartment, locking the door behind him.

A single meow is his only reply.


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2008)

The ring seemed to call to Diego somehow.  He felt like it could help him discover more of his mental powers, so he chose it and wore it.  He tried concentrating, but nothing seemed to happen.  The trainers at the Institute said to give it time, so he let it go for the moment.

He was hanging out with a few of his old friends, when Rich showed off a new red dragon tattoo.  It was very detailed, and Diego found himself interested in tattoos all of a sudden.  He didn’t have any, though most of his friends do, because he’d wanted to avoid anything that looked like gang signs.  Besides, he’d always thought that tattoos looked hot on chicks but a bit odd for guys.  He asked Rich where he got the tattoo, and found himself headed there the next day.

Diego waited while the tattoo artist worked on a customer.  The artist was a muscular Hispanic man, probably in his forties but still in good shape, and was drawing a ‘tramp stamp’ on an attractive young brunette.

After that was done, Diego introduced himself to the man, who was named Pablo.  He explained to Pablo that he wanted to learn how to draw tattoos.  “I’ll pay you” he said.

“No” Pablo replied.  “You need training for that.  To do it right you need to work as an apprentice, which can take years.  It’s dangerous if you do it wrong, you can cause infections, and I can’t take any responsibility for that.  Besides, why would I want to make competition for my services?”

“It’s hard to explain, but I need to learn from you.  I really like your work” Diego said.  He sensed something odd, and he concentrated, and his eyes widened in surprise.  “I am … like you, Pablo” he said softly.

“What the hell do you mean by that?” Pablo demanded.

Instinctively Diego raised his arm and a translucent red blade flashed forth from his palm.  “Oh sh it!!” he exclaimed.  A second later the blade was gone.

Pablo sighed.  “You have a _lot_ to learn, kid.”


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry I've been lazy, and a little busy.  I'll get Nick leveled as soon as I can, but I'm not going to promise a nifty backstory this time.  That kinda sucks, really, because I had something planned out as well.  Maybe I"ll find the time.

Also, I wanted to ask you about scrolls.  Do you use the rules as written, being that I'd have to spend XP to make a scroll?  I personally never much saw the point in delaying the advancement of a character in order to use a class ability.  But hey, that's why someone smarter than me made the rules, eh?


----------



## Falkus (Jun 4, 2008)

> Also, I wanted to ask you about scrolls. Do you use the rules as written, being that I'd have to spend XP to make a scroll?




Well, given your character's circumstances, I think I'll rule that you can requisition a reasonable number of scrolls from the Institute itself.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2008)

Mew...sorry for delays in posting level. Should have it up sometime today.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, Folks,

I'm sorry for the short notice, but I'm going to be sporadic over the next week or two, due to some issues with my landlord. My landlord is wanting to sell the house that I am renting, which is not longer under a lease, thus he wants me out, ASAP.

In fact, he called today and told me that he is sending a 3-day notice to vacate, which I have to decide if I want to fight, or just move out. On top of all of that, I'm also debating about moving to another state, so as to recover from other economic issues.

Anyhow, please feel free to NPC my character if I do not respond in a reasonable amount of time. I'm posting this message in all of my PbPs, no disrespect intended, I'm just trying to be efficient.

Once again, I'm sorry for the disruption. Thanks for your patience.

Robert


----------



## Falkus (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that, I hope everything goes okay for you.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, Folks, I'm in my new place, my move is mostly done, and I'll be playing catch up this weekend.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 10, 2008)

Good to hear, I hope everything goes okay for you.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey, Folks, I just got an e-mail from IQ say that he had a semi-emergency even come up this past week, thus why he is been incommunicado. He said it should be cleared up in a week or so and that he should have better internet access by then.

Also, Shayuri, if you could let the players in his Scales of War game know this, too, IG would really appreciate it.

Anyhow, there you are, IG should be back soon enough.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 10, 2008)

Per IG, he should have his internet installed Friday, thus be back on EN World and what not by Saturday.

Shayrui, if you could relay that, again, that'd be awesome. 

Also, I just watched Fringe on Fox....damn if it ain't a Dark*Matter TV show.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey, all, I thought I'd just check in and wish a joyous seasons greetings to you all. I hope the new year brings good times, too. 

You all have, hands down, been one of the funnest groups I've ever done online gaming with. Thanks!


----------



## Falkus (Dec 26, 2008)

I would like to apologize, again, for my slow rate of posting. I'll plead difficulties at work, and say no more. With any luck, I can get some messages posted in the next day or two.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 26, 2008)

Falkus said:


> I would like to apologize, again, for my slow rate of posting. I'll plead difficulties at work, and say no more. With any luck, I can get some messages posted in the next day or two.




No worries, Falkus, I know how unexpected life can get, I'm sure we all do, so it's all good. I won't presume to speak for the others, but do what you can, when you can, and no worries or pressure.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 30, 2009)

That's Sloane, Cade Sloane, you Frenchie Beyotches!


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 20, 2009)

You know, it just dawned on me today, so I went and checked, but we're just a few short months from having been in this campaign for three years.

Dang, how cool is that?



Thanks Falkus, as well as everyone else, as it has been, hopefully will continue to be, an enjoyable game.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 21, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> You know, it just dawned on me today, so I went and checked, but we're just a few short months from having been in this campaign for three years.
> 
> Dang, how cool is that?
> 
> ...




So I guess this game and TLB both have acquired a faithful band of gamers, eh?  Fantabulous!

Long live long games!


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, well done Falkus, and all.

I know I should post more but it's not always easy.  Part of it is that Diego doesn't have that many non-combat skills.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 2, 2009)

I just want to thank you guys again for bearing with me. I know haven't been the most regular of GMs lately, due to my RL issues, but I promise to stick with this game no matter what.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 3, 2009)

It's about quality, not quantity, Falkus, and I can only speak for myself, but I've no plans to go anywhere nor grieves to feel or air. *grins*

It's all good, my friend.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 3, 2009)

Anymore I prefer a slower paced game, as I'm sure my players can attest to.


-IG


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 3, 2009)

A quick heads up, folks, but from 11 Jun to 15 Jun 2009 I will be in Seattle, for PaizoCon, thus my interaction /might/ be limited during that time.

While I'll have WiFi at the hotel, I might be running myself ragged, having fun, thus a bit out of touch. However, I will make efforts to post in my games while I'm there, once I've my blogging done for the day, too.

Anyhow, hopefully it won't be noticeable, but I figured a heads up notice was a good idea.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 12, 2009)

In coming weeks, I really hope to get my posting rate back up a little. Once I've settled in at new place of work, I should be able to keep things moving along a little quickly.

Thanks, all of you, for sticking with me during these last few years. It's been a great time, and here's to a few more years of the adventures of Team Libra


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 12, 2009)

It's all good, my friend. I know how sudden life changes can be and I'm here for the long haul, too.

*grins*

I'll be here.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay, now I'm working on leveling Cade, but I'm trying to think up some good directions for him to go.

Any suggestions?

Also, my d20 Modern books are in storage, in Idaho, but I think I've some electronic copies with me. But, if not, anyone know if the SRD is still around? I swear, I wish it would have gotten the same awesome treatment that fantasy d20 did.


----------



## iwatt (Sep 8, 2009)

d20 Modern System Reference Document

All the other ones are down!


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, that should be quite useful. I swore I had some other files around here, but I might have misplaced them.

Anyhow, those should be quite useful. Thanks, again.


----------



## kinem (Sep 10, 2009)

Great game, Falkus, everyone.  I should get Diego leveled up soon, this weekend if not before.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 10, 2009)

Geez, it's been so long since I leveled a character--especially Modern one.  This may take embarrassingly longer for me than it should.  I'll add in the excuse that I'm in the middle of moving as well; maybe that'll take away some of the shame. 


-IG


----------



## Falkus (Sep 12, 2009)

Heheh, no worries 

I'll get the next mission up within the week.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 13, 2009)

I should have Cade's leveling done by Monday, I'm just trying to decide on the right path and all.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2009)

Leveled:

+6 to Hit points
+1 to BAB
+1 to all saves
+5 skill points (+1 Climb, Spot, Listen, Tumble, and Sense Motive)
Sense Shadow increased in power (2/day, 2rnds per use)
Shadow Immunity gained (DR 1 vs shadow creatures natural attacks)

Meri's now level 5, with a +1 ECL.

Yay!


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 14, 2009)

Updated Cade over here.

Now to work on what has happened during the downtime and prepare for the next set of adventures! 

It's been real fun to see our characters grow and change, too.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!

The next mission will start about three weeks after the conclusion of Pushing for Impeachment.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in really no shape to level up Nick right now while I'm moving...  hopefully I can get him done quickly after we're settled in.  My internet is at one house and my books are at the other, but that should be fixed soon enough.  I hope.  Thanks for being patient with me.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 18, 2009)

No worries at all.

I should have the next IC thread up later today.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 18, 2009)

The new thread is up. A quiet little assignment.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...very-quiet-little-assignment.html#post4937458


----------



## Falkus (Oct 2, 2009)

Nick doesn't have his known second level spells listed, otherwise, looks good.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 2, 2009)

Falkus said:


> Nick doesn't have his known second level spells listed, otherwise, looks good.




I think it's fixed now.  He learned two 2nd level spells, and I believe gets to prepare 1 plus a bonus 2nd level due to his 17 INT.  I prepared protection from arrows/bullets twice--is that legal?  Man, this has been a long time.


-IG


----------



## Falkus (Oct 2, 2009)

Heh, no worries. It's perfectly legal to prepare the same spell twice.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2009)

Encountering some weird mental block over Meri...

Many apologies over delay. My creativity's been in the hole lately...I suspect it's due to lack of sleep.

I will post tonight or tomorrow, even if it's just a 'me too' post.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 13, 2009)

No problem at all, whenever you're ready.

Heh, I'm hardly in a position to criticize over delays  I think we're all agreed now that this is going to be a slow paced game.

Ah well, insert a platitude about the tortoise and the hare here


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 13, 2009)

Falkus said:


> No problem at all, whenever you're ready.
> 
> Heh, I'm hardly in a position to criticize over delays  I think we're all agreed now that this is going to be a slow paced game.
> 
> Ah well, insert a platitude about the tortoise and the hare here




It's all good, quality over quantity, I say.

Also, incase others have missed it, or didn't know, IG was having some computer issues being worked through, thus some of his current delays.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 14, 2009)

Ah, I didn't know that. Thanks for the update.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 14, 2009)

Back now though, and with a decent ISP this time.  I'll get caught up with everything soon.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 21, 2009)

Time for another family visit to New Orleans!

I work 12 hour days starting in an hour until 7:00 Tuesday night, at which time we'll be promptly heading out for the Big Easy until around the 29th.  Posting will be slow until Tuesday, and probably nothing after that until we get back.  I'll be taking a laptop with me, so if I can get some access out there in the country I'll be able to post from there--otherwise I'll see you all when I get back.


-IG


----------



## Falkus (Nov 21, 2009)

Enjoy your trip!


----------

